# Beginners Flyball Course



## frisbena (Jan 18, 2012)

6 week beginners flyball course run by Allstars Flyball Team

For full information and application please visit www.allstarsflyballteam.co.uk


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks for posting as it is something I would like to try but the classes are too far away.


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

The link appears to be dead. 'The server cannot be found'


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

paul1959 said:


> The link appears to be dead. 'The server cannot be found'


Strange, it worked yesterday??


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

It's working again now as i got the same error message when i tried looking late last night.


----------

